# Ahhhhhh!!! Huge beetle attack!!



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I heard something crawling around in my room and then it started flying. It is the BIGGEST beetle I have ever seen! I is nearly three inches long and brown and creepy looking. It isn't a wood roach, pine beetle or cicada I don't know what in the world it is , I have never seen anything like it. If you never hear from me again, assume I was eaten by it. 
It bammed itself against the ceiling and fell behind my dresser. I am going to try to spook it back out so I can either kill it or get it out of here. AHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

> If you never hear from me again, assume I was eaten by it.


Hahaha I'm sorry, but that's so..haha..funny...haha :ROFL:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I know !! They are like terra dactyls flying around here !!
Some are very pretty though , if you take the time to look at their body armor  I have seen some that are light tan in color , really shiny and have black spots on them . Not your everyday beetle IMO , lol.
But most are extremely scary too , lol . Like the ones with those huge pinchers on the top of their heads !! Eeeeekkkkk !
I got beaned by one last night right upside my head , it felt like someone through a small rock at me , lol. And the dang thing just gets up and goes flying off like , " oh , pardon me " lol.
And then there are those little ones , that hit you and stick to you like velcro ! I hate those , it takes forever to get it out of your hair , lol
I saw one of those land directly on one of my goats noses ! 
That was just hysterical because poor Bunny crossed her eyes to look at it and them hit it into reverse and kept going till she shook it off , lolol
Ah , summer , you gotta love it


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Ok I caught it in a towel and threw towel and all out the door in a rain storm. I figure when bug moves on towel can be washed. AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!! I am not even scared of bugs normally but this thing was bigger than a mouse.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Is it this?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Belostomatidae


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

@Laura and @NubianFan :slapfloor:I also I hope you get rid of the bugs, YICK! I hate beetles... and ants.... and spiders.... and daddy long-legs....... and flys...... and basically anything that walks on 6 or more legs.... including octupi... do they even walk?


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

No Herdqueen I have seen those they don't scare me. This thing was about 3 inchs long, with dark brown or black shell. It had fuzzy long antennae like a moth but was hard shelled. It was rounded and fat with a big butt that looked like it could possibly sting. It was seriously bigger than a mouse. It was both long and fat and wide. Evil looking thing.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It may look for a way back in!


----------



## Killer_goat (Jul 11, 2013)

Like those commercials, gonna have a beetle trying to deliver pizzas haha.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

:ROFL: I know how you feel! I'm not scared of most bugs, but spiders really freak me out! (shudder) We have some that come in the house here; not sure what kind they are but they look something like this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domestic_house_spider Nasty things! I can't go to sleep if I find one in my room; I have to stalk it and can kill it! lol!


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

I caught a spider in my bedroom the other day. It looked like that. I named it pineapple, and I tossed it outside.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

LOL named it pineapple


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

LOL that's funny Moka Farms!! :rofl:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> I got beaned by one last night right upside my head , it felt like someone through a small rock at me , lol. And the dang thing just gets up and goes flying off like , " oh , pardon me " lol.


:slapfloor::slapfloor::slapfloor:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Just for kicks and giggles, if I remember and have enough energy tonight , I'm going to take pictures of these flying creatures and post them. Maybe it'll work in my favor and I wont see one tonight 
They really need better radar though . They slam right into you and act like your the weird one ! Seriously , I dont see them slamming into any trees ! That's why I think they do it on purpose. They come out at night and probably take bets on who can slam into more humans


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

NubianFan said:


> No Herdqueen I have seen those they don't scare me. This thing was about 3 inchs long, with dark brown or black shell. It had fuzzy long antennae like a moth but was hard shelled. It was rounded and fat with a big butt that looked like it could possibly sting. It was seriously bigger than a mouse. It was both long and fat and wide. Evil looking thing.


I once stepped on one , it bounced off my leg and landed right under my foot :angel2: and the crunching sound it made was wicked 
It was like stepping on bubble wrap ! I didn't want to see what was left , just in case it was half alive and able to throw a boomerang at me or something ,lol. Those big beetles remind me of the monster movies Godzilla and that flying beast it always had fights with  I doubt you could kill them with a fly swatter , more like a 22 or something should give it something else to think about IMO  Scary stuff out there at night 

I try to pick them up with hay or something and toss them out of the barn but the dang things come right back in like "whadya do that for ya idiot" ! 
Could you imagine the snapping noise one of those buggers would make if it came in contact with one of those bug zappers ? 
It would be like the Forth of July all over again :flag:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

ROFL Laura! Your too funny!!! Haha!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL Maybe it was a space alien beetle lol

I saw some freaky beetles when we were visiting family a few weeks ago in Indiana. We were all camping out and one was by the fire. OMG it had huge pinchers on it and was very big and tough. Someone touched it with a stick and it acted like it was ready to get it's Muhammad Ali act on with those pinchers!
Looking on line it's a Stag Beetle. Bleh. Creepy! Ended up seeing 2 of those things that weekend! They both ended up in the fire pit! 

Here at home...heh.
Usually in the evenings my husband and I try to beat each other to get in the shower.
So one day I thought ha-ha, I'm going to beat him.
I go in, open the shower curtain, look down and said OMG!!!!! I jumped back...ran out and told him he could have the shower first LOL

Biggest garden spider I'd ever seen in my life! That sucker was huge! Usually I just turn on the water and say bon voyage... No way that thing would go down the drain! 
I heard my husband hit it with something but I was too afraid to go in there. Finally after he was done showering, I went in there and asked what he did with it.
Then I looked down and saw a GIANT spider leg floating in the toilet.

Yep. I flushed the toilet. But then I had dreams about the giant killer spider that night lol


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

We have these new beetles that we just noticed yesterday flying in Miracle's pen. They are only in the goat pen. They are hard shelled, metallic green on the top, and copper on the bottom. We think they are Dogbane Leaf Beetles. But we don't have any dogbane or milkweed plants in the goat pen, that we've noticed. I know we don't have milkweed because Miracle would be dead if there was. Goats are allergic to milkweed. If anyone knows of any other type of beetle they may be and how to get rid of them, please help!! They are freaking me out. *shivers*


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Those sound like june bugs, are they about the size of your thumbnail? If so they are harmless


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

This is the kind of june bugs we have here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phyllophaga_(genus)
This might be what you have: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cotinis_nitida
I don't like june bugs at all.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

NDlover said:


> This is the kind of june bugs we have here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phyllophaga_(genus)
> This might be what you have: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cotinis_nitida
> I don't like june bugs at all.


Ok the top one that you call a June Bug we call a BillyWitch. I hate those things. But they are also harmless just annoying. The bottom link is what we call June Bugs. They used to be a toy for farm kids. They would catch them and tie a string to a leg and then the June Bug would just fly around on a string leash basically. Mom told me they used to do this, I told her she must have been really bored.


----------



## montanadolphin (Jun 18, 2013)

The larval form of June Bugs are what we call lawn grubs here in VA. They are devastating to roots...which they eat, and lots of them. If you see your grass dying, you'll know why!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I meant harmless as in wont sting or bite or attack you.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

NubianFan said:


> Ok the top one that you call a June Bug we call a BillyWitch. I hate those things. But they are also harmless just annoying. The bottom link is what we call June Bugs. They used to be a toy for farm kids. They would catch them and tie a string to a leg and then the June Bug would just fly around on a string leash basically. Mom told me they used to do this, I told her she must have been really bored.


That so funny! My sister and I used to do the exact same thing! 
And I don't know if that's the real name, just what we called them.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

NDLover they look like the second link you posted. How do you get rid of them?


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

caprine crazy said:


> NDLover they look like the second link you posted. How do you get rid of them?


I don't know! Those kind aren't around here, I just thought it might be what you had there. 
The ones here (like the first link) when they're around, get into everything, I don't know how to get rid of them either. Sorry I'm not much help.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Caprine crazy they are harmless and the reason they are called June 
Bugs is they usually hatch out in June, do their mating and die. 
So if you wait about a month they are all gone. Since this is already late July they shouldn't be around much longer. 
I can't imagine anyone wanting them gone though. LOL We are always happy to see out June Bugs here.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

They came out 3 days ago. So they haven't been around long. They're just freaky! Not a bug person! They all fly around my head and it's really loud. I don't care if they are harmless, I want 'em gone!! I only notice them out in the afternoon when I go to feed. In the morning they aren't there. This is also the first year we've had them.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Weird. But you seriously only notice them for a little while. I guess to get rid of the you'd have to poison. I personally dont like to poison unless I have too. Like with those blister beetles. The poison is almost as bad as the pest.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I would hate to use poison with the goat out there. I don't need her getting sick from it. I'll just wait it out because I mowed today. We'll see if that helps.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

One word. ***shivering ***** YUK. Those big beetles apparently can't see. They fly straight I to everything. My hair. My face. GAH!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

We have those big green ones, but not many because...



> NDLover they look like the second link you posted. How do you get rid of them?


Chickens! They love 'em. It's so funny to see a chicken flapping across the lawn after one of those huge green beetles. Then if she has chicks they fight over it, but of course can't eat it till it's in several pieces.
Chickens will eat Japanese beetles too.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I did not know that milkmaid! I wish I had chickens now.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I wish they were around more during the daytime hours , my Buffs go to bed early and my Red Comets are the only ones up till late dusk 
They usually stay close to their hutch though , plenty of things over there I guess , why bother hiking to the barn...

I agree , those dang things cant see or they get kick out of slamming people upside the head  They are so big , they bounce off and just fly off saying in a marvin the martian voice " those humans have no idea where they are going , I will shoot them with my disintegrating pistol !
Now that was my favorite cartoon , lolol :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Lol!!^^


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

OMG! So true! lol


----------

